
Symfony Tips & Tricks II: Use gmail with swift mailer - rbaarsma
http://www.solidwebcode.com/web-development/symfony-php/symfony-tips-tricks-part/
======
byoung2
Keep in mind that gmail accounts have a 500 message per day sending limit
([http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=22839)).
You can get around this by creating multiple accounts and cycling between
them. Gmail will also disable your account if you have too many undeliverable
messages, so be sure that you verify all email addresses before adding them to
your list.

